

Lecture Notes on Static Analysis [pdf] - adamnemecek
http://www.itu.dk/people/brabrand/static.pdf

======
efferifick
These are very good notes on static analysis. Thanks for sharing this.

I took a compiler design and development course last year, and this is a
refreshing review.

